# Homepage erstellen ohne iframe



## kingkeks (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo

Ich möchte mit eine Homepage erstellen und zwar NICHT mit i-frames (das wird mir nämlich zu blöd da das nichts "besonderes" ist und ist mir auch zu simpel ) ich möchte eine erstellen normal mit html,php und css allerdings liegen meine "Fähigkeiten in html sagen wir bei 50% php 20% und css 10% aber das ist nicht SOO wichtig da ich mit tags usw. aus dem Internet hole, nur leider finde ich in google keine Zusammenfassung wie man eine Homepage erstellt also gebe ich hier jetzt eine liste mit fragen ab 

1. habe mit photoshop ein Design erstellt( http://i35.tinypic.com/s5wpw2.jpg ) muss ich wie bei i frames schon bei den Buttons home usw. hin schreiben?
2. muss ich slicen wen ja ... was&wo?
3. welchen Code oder slice  muss ich machen das der Kontext bereich sich je nach menge des texstes nach unten erweitert und nicht wie bei i-frames zu nem "scroll Feld" wird
4. kann ich eine art "frameborder" machen mit beliebiger Farbe der sich dann auch mit dem Kontext bereicht und dem text nach unten zieht?
5. muss ich dann auch mit hotspots arbeiten? wen ja wie muss ich den hyperlink einfügen und die src im quelltext einbauen und wie und wo muss ich schreib Datei speichern wen nein wie verlinke ich die Buttons? wen nein wie muss ich dann vorgehen?
6. kann mir jemand ein code "grundgerüst machen mit der ich die homepage aufbauen kan

evt. kommen im laufe des theards und der zeit noch mehr fragen auf werde sie dann mit einer anderen Farbe oben eintragen
sollten noch fragen zu meinem fragen bestehen einfach fragen  :lol: 

mfg Keks


----------



## Johannes7146 (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube da hast du dich ein wenig im Forum geirrt.
Was du denke ich suchst ist eine html-Seite mit verschiedenen divs die durch eine css-Datei gesteuert werden.

EDIT: Sorry, habe keine Ahnung von PS. Habe grad gesehen das du deine HP wirkilch in PS machen willst und nicht nach dem Weg suchst den ich hier gerade erst gepostet habe.


----------



## frozencoward (26. Oktober 2009)

moin,

also ich würde sagen, dass du erstmal html (xhtml) und css lernen solltest! wenn du keine frames benutzen möchtest versuche einfach mal das "colored boxes" modell. dieses modell arbeitet mit xhtml 1.0 und mit css. statt iframes benutzt du dann einfach div container.

hier mal nützliche links für dich:

zum thema colored boxes: http://www.andreas-kalt.de/webdesign/tutorials/css-layout-erstellen

HTML: http://de.selfhtml.org

CSS: http://www.css4you.de


----------



## Maik (26. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

ich verschiebe deinen Fragenkatalog mal besser vom Photoshop-Forum für's erste in den HTML-Bereich 

Der Workshop Slice & Umsetzung in HTML einer Webseite dürfte dir hier den Einstieg erleichtern, und die eine oder andere  Frage bzgl. der vorzunehmenden Slices beantworten.


Weiß nicht, was die Frage jetzt mit iFrames zu tun hat. Kommt eher darauf an, ob die Button-Beschriftungen grafisch aufgepeppt werden sollen. Wenn nicht, kann die Benennung direkt im Link erfolgen (<a href="#">Home</a>).
Was, wo und wie gesclict gehört, solltest du aus dem Workshop für dein Layout ableiten können - sind nämlich beide im Aufbau typengleich.
CSS-technisch benötigst du im mittleren Bereich für die Navigation und den Inhalt ein zweispaltiges Layout, das sich  beispielsweise mit der float-Eigenschaft (left / right) bewerkstelligen lässt - siehe hierzu ebenso den  Workshop, in dem der Autor auf den HTML- und CSS-Code eingeht.
Auch das sollte kein Problem sein.
Was verstehst du hier unter "Hotspots"?
Siehe Punkt 3.

@frozencoward: Bitte beachte die Netiquette (Nr.15)  bzgl. deiner durchgängigen Kleinschreibung, die in unserem Forum nicht gern gesehen ist - vielen Dank! 

mfg Maik


----------

